# Anyone here with an Amazon account?



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

They have changed the format of their sales pages for some sellers (I think it's a beta test) and it's really reducing sales for almost everybody, according to the message boards.



Has anyone else her experienced this? While I don't depend on it for a living, many people do, and it's creating a hardship for some sellers.


----------

